# Problème de connexion des AirPods Pro



## audionova (13 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

Suite au passage à Big Sur ce matin, il m'est impossible de connecter mes AirPods Pro. Que ce soit sur mon MacBook Pro ou mon Mac mini , ils restent connectés 10 sec via ToothFairy puis disparaissent.

Je précise qu'ils se connectent sans problème à mes iPhone & iPad

Suis-je le seul?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Novembre 2020)

Je n'utilise pas ToothFairy, pas de problème de connexion


----------



## michou10 (18 Décembre 2020)

hello, je confirme et je pense que le bug sur mac OS Big Sur est réel. Mes AirPods Pro fonctionnent nickel sur mon iPad Pro et iPhone 11 (OS14.3). Par contre depuis le passage sur Mac OS Big Sur 11.1, mon AirPods Pro ne fonctionne pas. le son ne sort que du gauche. J'ai testé avec mes AirPods (classique) sur OS Big Sur et cela fonctionne parfaitement. Evidemment j'ai refais les tests de synchro via le menu Bluetooh


----------

